# Looking for contributing photgraphers



## SportsPageMike (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello! 

I am writing from SPM Sports, Inc and SPMsportspage.com. Currently, we have over 125 staff members throughout the U.S. that cover various sporting events from college to pro. 

With the college sports season getting started we are looking for fans or students that would like to cover sports as a photographer in a school that is nearby or pro sports that will let us in.

I am an honest person and will tell you that all of these people do it for free because it gets them to do something that they love to do but otherwise would not get the opportunity to do so. Most of our staff has general everyday jobs then moonlight being writers or photographers afterwards. 

They all know that currently there is no pay involved but they do know that our publication is something special and has a great deal of potential. This is the main reason why we have so many volunteers wanting to be SPM staff members. Plus it also helps you expand into a region of photographry that you may have always wanted to try but never had the connection to do so. We can give that connection to see if this is something that yu may like.

Another reason is that they do this is because they know that they will get them the best seat in the house in which they would normally have to pay for if they wanted to attend any particular sporting event. 

Currently, this is what our publication is all about. We offer free access into many events and sometimes free food in return for you contributing an article or a photo gallery of the sporting event that you were at. 

This can be a lot of fun. You do not have to be a pro photographer. You just have to have the knack for it. Most of us were and still are fans. But instead of being in the stands we are taking part behind the scenes where you get a first hand look before anyone else gets a glimpse of what is going on.

As we continue to expand we need more proof and copy editors, we need more writers and most of all we need more photographers anywhere in the United States or in any other countries. For photographers you must have a Digital EOS SLR camera with a high zoom. 

Check out our publication at www.spmsportspage.com.

Feel free to e-mail me if you have any questions. I would love to hear from you. You can e-mail me at contactus@spmsportspage.com. 

Thanks; 
Mike


----------



## SportsPageMike (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi all, we could definately use photographers in the following cities or area's: Connecticut, San Diego, Boston area, Trenton area, Louisville, Orlando, Indianapolis and Columbus area for now.

No that is interested will be turned away as long as the equipment meets what is needed.

Many thanks for the people that have responded already. This is a great way to start something that is a lot of fun if you have the time.


----------

